# female Endler's?



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

It isn't a very clear picture of the males, but from what I can see it looks like what you have are common guppies, not the fancy variety. I have a tank FULL of the little guys and I have to admit that I prefer the smaller common variety to the fancy variety, although I have them, too.
Try again to get a clear side view of the males and it may be more obvious which you have, but on first inspection it appears what you have are just common guppies.
As to interbreeding between guppies and endler's livebearers, I have not heard anything official but I would bet a hundred bucks that they CAN interbreed. What you get if you cross a guppy and an endler is probably some hideously mutated aberration that will slither from your tank and eat your cat, so I wouldn't recommend it. :tongue: 
-Aphyosemion


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Endler males will look similar to this...










Endlers and guppies can definitely interbreed. There's an LFS in San Francisco that has tankfulls of hybrids, although there is a strong push to keep Endler lines pure.


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

They look like fancy female guppies to me. 
My female endlers have no coloration at all. 
Yes they can interbred quite readily! Keep your endler lines pure by not mixing them.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks like you have hybrids. They will readily mate with each other and you have to be careful to keep them separate.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Yup, I hate to rain on your parade, but you've got hybrids there. The females are likely pure guppies that bred with endlers. I keep pure endlers myself and the females are a whitish silver color and the males look like the picture above. I just traded in about 15 pairs to my LFS recently. I could spare a couple pairs if you're interested in the real thing PM me. You shouldn't keep them with those fish though.


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

Here's the best pic I could get of the male. It's pretty fuzzy with my slow digital camera. They don't have the green or as much black as on the Endler pic, but other features (color type and placement) are similar. I don't want to cross-breed purposely - remember these were only supposed to be snacks for my angels. If they are garden-variety guppies, great! If they are an Endler half-breed, great too - the angels don't care. I just thought if they were pure Endler's I'd want to think more about raising the fry.










Thanks for the help!

Kevin


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

The male looks more like a common feeder guppy. But the female looks like a fancy guppy based on the darkness in the tail area. Female endlers and feeder guppy do not have that darkened tail area. I too have a colony of endlers which I trade to my LFS every now and then


----------

